# My HS1128 height adjuster modification



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

Almost every owner of an HS series tracked Honda snowblower has cussed at the height adjuster treadle or plate as Honda calls it. These go for a minimum of 135$ not counting any hardware or labor to replace. Then there's the issue of only having three positions to set your auger box. The new HSS series blowers have a very user friendly height adjuster system on them, and they are infinitely adjustable.All the necessary pieces for this height adjuster only cost 120$, full retail price. What I did on my HS 1128 is I cut the webs from between the three notches on the treadle and made a small crescent shaped piece of 1/4" plate and welded it on the opposite side of the notches, creating a smooth slot that the height adjuster collar could ride in. I also welded a piece of angle iron on the treadle step to weld the mount for the new hydraulic height adjuster. I did a bit of reinforcement of the sides as well. I have a tendency to overbuild things :surprise: Next I made a bracket for the trigger, modeling it after the one on the HSS's with the stops on both ends and a place to mount the adjustable cable end. This bracket was fit and welded to the handlebars where it was comfortable to reach with my thumb. I made a crossbar with two ears to mount the top of the hydraulic height adjuster. This just happens to have the same stroke as the original 3 notches.The result is the user friendly height adjuster of the HSS and the reliability and stoutness of the HS.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great work. How much money do you have into this mod ?


----------



## TD-Max (Jan 2, 2020)

So just to clarify is this something that can be a complete bolt on operation or is welding and cutting required?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This is way above my pay grade .... can't wait to see it in person.

some of the upgrades I do to my Honda's are because of "the fixer" . He showed me how to do an impeller kit the right way and some welding mods for handlebars and augers . you can see in one picture how he used a bearing for the top of the chute which is another pesky problem because that plastic collar breaks so easily. 

also some other things but this height adjuster modification is something else. turning this into a bolt on kit if at all possible would make you a fortune Kevin.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

TD-Max said:


> So just to clarify is this something that can be a complete bolt on operation or is welding and cutting required?





Some welding is required, especially the upper support bar across the bars coming up from the engine bed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

TD-Max said:


> So just to clarify is this something that can be a complete bolt on operation or is welding and cutting required?


if you look at the pictures there is a lot of mod work done. cutting and welding. Look at the pedal where he cut out the slots and grinded it down so it is a straight slot . also welding on sides and the support bracket.

he has a LOT of hours into this. 

next thing you know , he'll build a remote control Honda so he can sit on his couch and blow the driveway.


is there anyway to share this on facebook?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I would really appreciate if you could post the complete parts list, TIA.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

"the fixer" must be busy with his new Yanmar , LOL.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

JnC said:


> I would really appreciate if you could post the complete parts list, TIA.


Here's the parts list. Everything that is highlighted with an x.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

thefixer said:


> Here's the parts list. Everything that is highlighted with an x.


Thank you so much, good sir. Another addition to the project HS1332 I am putting together this spring/summer.


----------

